# Swift Leaking



## DMT (Mar 29, 2008)

We bought a new Swift from Brownhills 4 weeks ago, when it rains water drips on the inside of the kitchen window. As we live 60 miles away can we take it to a local dealer/repair center. Has anyone done this or do you have to return to the supplying dealer.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

You can take it to a local repairer but you are best to get Brownhills permission to do so. I am not sure whether distance selling laws come in on something like motorhomes but if Brownhills insist on you returning the vehicle to them I would certainly being asking for fuel and time costs to be paid to you


stew


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi DMT, There is a Swift modification needed on your van. You need to contact Brownhills ASAP & get them to sort it, Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Help*

DMT

Would you like to contact us to see what we can do. Either telephone us on 01482 875740 or email [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------



## DMT (Mar 29, 2008)

Steve, What is the modification as I spoke to swift today and they are not aware of anything.


----------



## PatM (Apr 9, 2008)

My Suntor leaked- but not in the middle, it ran down the walls!. It was a faulty seal to the Heiki roof- Jeff Cole at Canterbury was fully aware of the issue. Brownhills did it under warantee- it was 2 month old!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Window*

DMT

Can you email Lynsey please. We think the modification being referred to is a different rubber.

Regards
Kath


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Swift leaking*

Sorry, wrong thread. When I saw the title I thought it was about being caught short. Reminds me of the time...................

Tim


----------



## 104481 (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

My Bessacarr had to go back to Swift for a modification and I returned yesterday from collecting it. I can thoroughly recommend the service I received from Swift Group - very efficient indeed. 

It was a long trip from South Wales and I spotted another problem when spending the night at a campsite on my return which Swift agreed to take care of. I was much closer to Brownhills Newark but the earliest date they could offer me was 29th May which would have necessitated a 400 mile round trip.

Thank you Swift.

Coco


----------

